# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  في فضل الصدقة يوم القيامة

## Um Shouq

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا


عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ ‏رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ‏ٍ، قَالَ
: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِنَّ الصَّدَقَةَ لَتُطْفِيءُ عَنْ أَهْلِهَا حَرَّ الْقُبُورِ، وَإِنَّمَا يَسْتَظِلُّ الْمُؤْمِنُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِي ظِلِّ صَدَقَتِهِ" 

أخرجه الطبراني (17/286 ، رقم 788) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (3/212 ، رقم 3347) . وأخرجه أيضًا : ابن عدي (2/210 ترجمة 396 الحكم بن يعلى بن عطاء المحاربى)، وحسنه الألباني (صحيح الترغيب والترهيب، رقم 873).


منقول

اللهم افتح لمن فتح موضوعي باب سروره ويسر ربي اموره واجعل الخير دايم في حضوره واجعل الجنة اول واخر مروره






فى أمــان الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## ينسونه

اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

آمييييييييييييين

----------


## عطرالامارات2007

:Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## حمادية

امييييين يا رب

----------


## أم حمدان 7

امييييين يا رب

----------


## Um Shouq



----------


## ليبانو ظبي

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## shamoo

* ~ امــِِِِـــييييييييين .. يارب الِِِعأإأإلمــــــــــــِِــيين .. ْْْْْْ~*

----------


## الولـHEـه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## زهرةالنوير

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييين

----------


## (بنت القبايل)

_آمين يارب العالمين_

----------


## Um Shouq



----------


## lailee

اميين يااارب

----------


## هاوية حب

اللهــــم آآمــــــــــــين....

----------


## بنت المطر1

آآآمين يارب العالمين

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Um Shouq

[IMG]http://www.*************/dam3at_7ozn/ekccwarat/as3dna.gif[/IMG]

----------


## اماراتية S

آمـــــــــــين يـــارب العالــــمين

----------


## Um Shouq



----------


## Mįşš●Ċlaśŝįč

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب

----------


## عنونــي

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## blue eyes

آمييييين

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## dodosama

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> 
> رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا
> 
> 
> عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ ‏رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ‏ٍ، قَالَ
> : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِنَّ الصَّدَقَةَ لَتُطْفِيءُ عَنْ أَهْلِهَا حَرَّ الْقُبُورِ، وَإِنَّمَا يَسْتَظِلُّ الْمُؤْمِنُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِي ظِلِّ صَدَقَتِهِ" 
> 
> ...

----------


## fraise.bonbon

امين~

----------


## Um Shouq



----------


## حياتي انجاز

امين يزاج الله خير

----------


## العسوولة

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييين يارب العالمييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## أم يايا94

آمييييييين

----------


## fatoooooom

امييييين يا رب

----------


## بدر0البدور

اللهم افتح لمن فتح موضوعي باب سروره ويسر ربي اموره واجعل الخير دايم في حضوره واجعل الجنة اول واخر مروره

----------


## وصــــايف

آمييين

----------


## Um Shouq

الف الف الف شكر لمن وضع ردودا بانامله في صفحتي

----------


## احبه حيل

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Um Shouq

لكم مني جزيل الشكر لكل من ساهم بانامله في صفحتي

----------


## مون ليدي

امين ..................

----------


## lailee

امييييين يا رب

----------


## رنوووووي

امين يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## Mįşš●Ċlaśŝįč

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب

----------


## ميمو كيوت

آآآآآآآآمين يارب
ومشكوره ع الطرح الغاوي

----------


## دبويه2007

يزاج الله خير الغالية

----------


## اسيره الليل

اميييييييييييين يا رب

----------


## Um Shouq

الف شكر لكل من شارك و ساهم في صفحتي

----------


## بنت الأمل

_جزاك الله خيرا في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله_

----------


## توته صغيرونه

بارك الله فيج يالغالية

----------

